# Did Richard Strauss write any piano trios?



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

and if so, can you share any background info on them? Much thanks. I just purchased tickets to carnegie hall for march the 24th with piano trio works by Mendelssohn, Kodaly and Strauss.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

He didin't?  Only two works for piano quartet. Maybe it's about other Strauss, you know, one of those with silly sidebeards.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes, he did- I've a recording of TWO piano trios, A Major and D Major. Early romantic works.


----------



## Zingo (Feb 17, 2010)

Both piano trios are quite nice if hardly the most memorable or individual of pieces. You'd find it impossible to identify the composer though. That's not necessarily a bad thing - I love Schoenberg's early, uncharacteristic quartet.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks for the replies. I checked strauss's list of works and these piano trios aren't on them. Do you guys have any background info on them. I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Zingo (Feb 17, 2010)

There's really not a lot to say - according to the book "Richard Strauss: a chronicle of the early years" he wrote the first, in A major, in December 1877 (i.e. at age 13) while ill in bed. The other trio was written in the next year.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

since he wrote them that young, I guess they are Schumannian.


----------



## eliza (Mar 24, 2010)

*Reply*

Ooooooooooo I love piano trios .i listen TWO piano trios .I book mark it and mail all of my friends to enjoy also.

__________________


----------

